# Fork on an R3, aesthetically speaking



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

2 questions really:

I've been thinking about taking the plunge on an R3 and it seems that the frames in stock right now are easton-forked, great fork- got one on my current bike. But, ride characteristics aside for a moment, does anyone have an opinion on looks alone in this department? are they too skinny for the larger tubes on the R3? specifically an SL. I guess its a bit shallow, but your bike does have to "turn you on" visually too, no?

and...
I have read more than one complaint on the Wolf forks, so now I'm wondering whats up with the 3T forks and would this be worth the request on a new frame purchase, or should I go with the Easton's that are in stock? Has anyone done this? Is it the same as the Wolf? Looks very similar but maybe better quality?

thanks


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

I've always liked straight bladed forks on the R3 and similar bikes myself


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Wolf SL is a great fork IMO...


----------



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Easton FAN here...*

I am a huge Easton fan and have been for awhile. I think (as far as looks are concerned) they make some of the best "looking" and "riding" components out there. The only draw back to some people is the price and constant use of the BLACK, RED, WHite combinations but for me and my R3...those colors are perfect.

Here is a pic of mine with the following:
Easton EC90 SLX Fork
Easton EA90 SLX Wheelset
Easton EA90 Stem
Easton EC90 SLX Handlebar
Easton EC90 Seatpost

One draw back is the price of the componets but the "looks" are definitely worth every penny in my book. I just finished building her so I can't comment on the ride quality of the Easton fork yet.

My Vote is obvious...EASTON...:thumbsup: 
For what its worth. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Personally I think the Wolf SL is a greater fork than the Easton forks. It's too bad Cervelo is not selling easton equiped frames at a lower price, because you can get a Easton fork for a lot cheaper than a Wolf SL fork. The wolf SL is 475 bucks, whereas a Easton EC90 fork is around the 350ish if you were to shop around.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

My R3 came with a, IMO, ugly Cervelo fork. It's rather fat looking and not very aggressive. I since upgraded it to the Alpha Q GS10 which definitely looks good on the R3. Even the color matches well


----------

